
YC World – Explore YC Alumni by Country - cheeaun
http://world.ycombinator.com/
======
rrecuero
Hi everyone,

We put together a map that shows where YC companies are from. It’s based on
the location of the founders before applying for YC. As a founder and previous
YC applicant, I know how daunting the application process can be, especially,
when you are far away from San Francisco. Now that I work for YC, I wanted to
help build it.

Let us know if you have any feedback

Thanks

~~~
clbrook
This is great! Thanks.

Would it be possible to break down the US startups by state? It'd be great to
connect with local people, if possible.

~~~
rrecuero
Yeah, we talked about it. We'll probably include it in a future iteration

~~~
starshadowx2
If you do US States, could you do Canadian provinces as well?

------
codegeek
Looks good. One suggestion if I may:

When I click on a country in map, the text listing should show the name of the
country and not just the flag. Flags are great but I would rather read "China"
than seeing the flag since a lot of us may not know every flag in the world.

The top 5 are :

    
    
        United States: 1062
    
        Canada: 62
    
        UK: 42
    
        India: 29
    
        France: 16
    

Rest are all in single digits so far.

~~~
vtange
The map really brings into light Japan's lack of presence in the tech world..
They barely register on the map.

I'm surprised India has more presence than China considering how much the news
talks about places like Shenzhen.

~~~
wenbin
Chinese is in general not as fluent in English as people in India (English is
one of its official languages) or other European countries (easily
multilingual). For most educated Chinese who don't have overseas experience,
reading is probably okay, but speaking / listening is challenging -- we are
trained to take exams growing up (e.g., doing multiple choices on paper).

If you can't pitch in fluent English and you can't hire someone to help you
(due to the resource constraint of your early stage startup), how can you be
properly evaluated by YC or other Silicon Valley VC firms?

Another possible reason may be easy to access local capital in China.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Innovation Works with Kaifu Lee (the guy who used to run google china) is like
a Chinese YC. The Chinese market is also very inward facing at this point due
to protectionism and the GFW.

I'm sure a lot of founders are still Chinese, just that they are coming from
the USA (or other countries) before applying to YC.

------
dkyc
Interesting map! German here, surprising to see only 3 German companies have
made the list. I don't know what I expected, but 3 YC companies seems like a
_really_ low number.

(Micro-nitpick: The color scale is a little bit confusing. Darker = more
startups; but USA [1,062 startups] and Canada [62] both have #597b9f as color,
even though there's a one-thousand-company difference)

------
OoTheNigerian
Good stuff.

I noticed an error: Flutterwave and New Incentives are supposed to be in
Nigeria not Niger.

Niger is above Nigeria (the darkest country in Africa).

------
OisinMoran
Weird, this doesn't seem to have Stripe listed despite it being the first
startup listed on ycombinator's homepage.

------
kozikow
Probably incorporation affects result by a wide margin.

E.g. our company (not YC alumni) is incorporated in Delaware and based in
Mountain View, but both founders are Polish and half of the employees are in
Poland. On such list, we would come up as USA company. Probably quite a few
companies have the same effect.

~~~
rrecuero
It is based on the application, where were you located before applying?

------
fixie
Very cool to see companies mapped out.

Slight nitpick - I really wish click to drag panning and mousewheel/pinch
zooming was supported on the map. Navigating the map was a bit of a chore -
mostly for smaller geographically sized countries.

------
Jugurtha
Pretty cool. One nitpick: I wish the darkness was proportional to the number
of companies. The U.S. is at 1062 and is as dark as countries with 7 or 29. I
wish there were more contrast.

------
dyarosla
Sadly completely unusable on mobile.

------
kk1
The link to the company zipphone in India goes to a AliExpress link. Does
anyone else see that ?

~~~
awaaz
ZipPhone founder here.

For some reason my YC profile had a non-existent website listed (awaaz.mobi).
I have changed it now to zipphone.com (not hosted, since the company was
acquired), and changed the email to founders@zipphone.com.

------
4mmaro
the link of the only Polish company goes to a Chinese website

~~~
rrecuero
Credictive - s2012 is no longer active

------
maxwin
Need one from Myanmar

------
anovikov
How comes Sixa is not listed? It is Ukrainian, S16

~~~
rrecuero
The list is not exhaustive. A company may not be included for several
different reasons i.e they may choose to remain off the record

~~~
mbym
Would love to see Awesound listed. I see it's not in US, UK or Ireland lists.
(I was in Ireland before YCF2). Thanks!

------
bra-ket
can't see Israel!

I think the founder of Greplin/Cue was from Jerusalem

~~~
rrecuero
You need to zoom in to find Israel. There are several companies from Israel

